
Shade Ransomware Decryptor can now decrypt over 750K victims - zynkb0a
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/shade-ransomware-decryptor-can-now-decrypt-over-750k-victims/
======
zynkb0a
The Troldesh folks (developers of Shade Ransomware) closed up shop and decided
to release the keys for 750k victims.

This article is a follow up, as Kaspersky has developed a tool to allow ease
of decryption.

Previous article of the team closing up shop:
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/shade-
ransomw...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/shade-ransomware-
shuts-down-releases-750k-decryption-keys/)

